# Sore paw



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

Ruby has what looks like a red pimple on the top of one of her toes which is bothering her. She keeps trying to gnaw at it. Any advice?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooooo is there any thing stuck in it ? I'd maybe try and see. Poor Ruby x


----------



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks but can't see anything stuck there.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Bathe it is warm salt water and keep your eye on it.


----------



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

Good idea - thanks.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope Ruby's paw is on the mend 

xxx


----------

